# seeking gamer in NYC/Tri-State area



## Martin Olarin (Mar 6, 2002)

Looking for 1-2 players for a game in NYC.  Current group is made up of 4th  level PCs with players who emphasize roleplaying.  If interested email johngiotta@yahoo.com for additional game details and to arrange a time to meet.


----------



## Martin Olarin (Mar 19, 2002)

*Where is everybody?*

Is no one replying because I gave too few details?


----------



## edbonny (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey Martin,

Do you have any more info about the game -- or an email address where we could talk about your game offline. 

Thanx - Ed


----------

